# hey guys new guy pics here



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 31, 2006)

hey guys i am a rep for allthewhey as you know i just thought it would be fun to throw up some pics so you guy can get an idea of the guy behind the phone and the posts
here is just a few to get an idea 
i will be doing 2 shows this coming april
current weight 207 january of this year i was 260 so a long cut now its time to bulk back up a little bit 
let me know what you think


----------



## kenwood (Aug 31, 2006)

pull your pants up! j.k  welcome to IM


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 31, 2006)

haha sorry they fell down


----------

